# Adding Sponsons to Transom?



## bostick29412 (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm considering adding some short, ten inch or so, sponsons to the transom of my project skiff, thinking the extra flotation aft of the motor mounts might help offset my 200 lbs when I'm up on the poling platform. Has anyone done this? Please post your thread if you have - thanks in advance.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Never really seen it done except on aluminum boats, in fiberglass I'm not sure if I would because I don't think it would be easy to tie it into an existing structure. That Being said if it's a project boat and you don't mind putting in alot of work it can be done. But you can probably get the same benefit by relocating some wieght (batteries, tanks, cooler...) foward in the boat.
It would help alot if we knew what kind of boat and if you posted some pictures.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

200 lbs eh?

62 lbs per cubic foot averaged weight of seawater/freshwater.

200 / 62 = 3.22 cubic feet

assume 6 inch draft and you'd need 6.5 sq. ft. of additional bottom area to balance it.

Sounds like too much work, might be time for a bigger boat.


----------



## bostick29412 (Apr 17, 2009)

Ahem. I'm a very NIMBLE 200 lbs.  ;D

I don't think it will be worth all of the extra effort to add them on this one, I appreciate the scientific evidence supporting this conclusion.


----------

